# Px4 Storm or Stoeger Cougar 8000



## Acoloreo

Hello. I am a newbie here on the Forum. I am about to make my first Handgun purchase and I need some advise. I fell in love with the Stoeger Cougar 8000 (previously Beretta Cougar) at my dealer. I read 30 reviews that say it is a great gun. And cheap at $449 or so. But now I found that the Beretta Px4 Storm in basically the newer more modern version. The price is about $80-$100 more for the Storm. That is not an issue for me. So is the older Cougar design a better first gun, or is the Storm a better choice? Thanks in advance to anyone that can help.....Anthony


----------



## cougartex

I have both. I prefer the Stoeger Cougar.


----------



## berettatoter

Acoloreo said:


> Hello. I am a newbie here on the Forum. I am about to make my first Handgun purchase and I need some advise. I fell in love with the Stoeger Cougar 8000 (previously Beretta Cougar) at my dealer. I read 30 reviews that say it is a great gun. And cheap at $449 or so. But now I found that the Beretta Px4 Storm in basically the newer more modern version. The price is about $80-$100 more for the Storm. That is not an issue for me. So is the older Cougar design a better first gun, or is the Storm a better choice? Thanks in advance to anyone that can help.....Anthony


Well, you should buy what you feel comfortable using and carrying. I don't own a Stoeger, but I have read a few articles on them that pretty much said that despite the weight it was a solid performer. Nothing wrong with the Beretta either. Buy what you will be happy with - either would do a good job for you. JMHO.


----------



## Acoloreo

Thats just the thing. I like them both. I love the weight of both. I am just not sure if the Px4 is a better buy because it is a "Beretta" and not a "Stoeger"


----------



## draak

I have no exsperiance with the PX4 but do own the Stoeger 8000, also the Beretta 92. I have been so satisfied with the Stoeger that It is my main carry pistol. From what I have read, you can't go wrong with either choice.


----------



## firemanjones

I have a Beretta Cougar and love it. I am still looking for another carry gun and it looks like a Stoeger Cougar Compact!


----------



## cougartex

Acoloreo said:


> Thats just the thing. I like them both. I love the weight of both. I am just not sure if the Px4 is a better buy because it is a "Beretta" and not a "Stoeger"


Stoeger Industries is a subsidiary of Beretta. The Stoeger Cougars are made in Turkey using the same machinery that Beretta used to make the original Cougars. It is every bit the quality of the Beretta. The Stoeger 8000 in 9mm is identical to the Beretta Cougar L Type P (Cougar L slide, lighter barrel and beveled slide, but with a full-length magazine). The Cougar is a great gun for the money.


----------



## firemanjones

firemanjones said:


> I have a Beretta Cougar and love it. I am still looking for another carry gun and it looks like a Stoeger Cougar Compact!


(even though I just purchased a 92FS Compact)


----------



## tiogariverrat

I have the PX 4 Storm in the full size and sub compact. I like them both and carry the smaller one most of the time. I really like the way the full size shoots. Its just a little harder to conceal.
Roy


----------



## Acoloreo

I am Happy to say that I decided on the Stoeger Cougar. I put the deposit on it today. Thanks everyone for the help.


----------



## berettatoter

cougartex said:


> Stoeger Industries is a subsidiary of Beretta. The Stoeger Cougars are made in Turkey using the same machinery that Beretta used to make the original Cougars. It is every bit the quality of the Beretta. The Stoeger 8000 in 9mm is identical to the Beretta Cougar L Type P (Cougar L slide, lighter barrel and beveled slide, but with a full-length magazine). The Cougar is a great gun for the money.


Correct!


----------



## berettatoter

Acoloreo said:


> I am Happy to say that I decided on the Stoeger Cougar. I put the deposit on it today. Thanks everyone for the help.


AWSOME!:smt033


----------



## recoilguy

Enjoy the new weapon....be safe

RCG


----------



## cougartex

Congratulations, you will enjoy the Cougar.


----------



## Acoloreo

Thanks everyone. And Happy New Year!


----------



## firemanjones

Acoloreo said:


> I am Happy to say that I decided on the Stoeger Cougar. I put the deposit on it today. Thanks everyone for the help.


Are you getting the full size or the compact?


----------



## Acoloreo

8000F. I believe thats full size. I held so many guns as I have been looking, and no gun felt this good in my hands.


----------



## cougartex

The Stoeger Cougar 8000F is the full size.


----------



## Acoloreo

I am also glad to say it has a metal guide rod. I read that some are plastic. Even though they are still reliable.


----------



## qcdougn

*Stoger Cougar*



firemanjones said:


> I have a Beretta Cougar and love it. I am still looking for another carry gun and it looks like a Stoeger Cougar Compact!


I have a 8000F and love it. Does anyone know where I can find a dealer that sells the Cougar sub-compact? Maybe these don't exist. But, I read last year that Stoeger would put out a sub-compact.


----------



## firemanjones

I know they have a Compact out.
COUGAR COMPACT
31716
NEW!	9mm	Bruniton® matte black	32.0 oz.	13+1


----------



## cougartex

Beretta produced three Cougar models; the full size, Cougar L (Stoeger Compact) and the Mini-Cougar. Stoeger, so far, has only produced the full size and compact size.


----------



## jmartin67

I know this thread has been done for a while. I've owned both (twice) Two PX4 Storms, in 9mm and one Stoeger 8040 and one 8000. I currently own the Stoeger 8000 along with my Beretts 96A1 (40 cal) and fit and finish as well as quality and accuracy is identical. The Stoeger is in every way Beretta quality and feels so much better in my hand than the PX4. Mainly because the polymer they use for the PX4 seems very toyish, unlike some other polymer handguns I have owned. Friends that come over to shoot who try the Stoeger and also my Beretta prefer the feel of the Stoeger as well as shoot more accurately with it on the average.


----------

